# Yellow Fever Inoculation



## worldlywanderer

I wonder if you could help us. We plan to travel through Egypt on our way south through the African continent. While in Egypt it will be necessary for us to be inoculated against yellow fever and obtain the necessary certificate to prove that we have been inoculated. Can anyone advise where we might obtain such inoculations?


----------



## kaz101

Hi Worldywanderer, 

Why not get your vaccinations done by your GP in the UK? They can usually advise on what is needed in each country too. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sam

worldlywanderer said:


> While in Egypt it will be necessary for us to be inoculated against yellow fever and obtain the necessary certificate to prove that we have been inoculated. Can anyone advise where we might obtain such inoculations?



Hi,

Just wondering why "it will be necessary" to be vaccinated for Egypt? Is it for your own sake health wise or have you be told to do so for the necessary paperwork? Just I've never been vaccinated against anything whilst being here, so as far as I know it's not a necessity to have to enter the country. On the other hand if it's for peace of mind then you could probably get the jab in most places, and whenever or wherever you get it you should be able to get the papers to say so. If it was a health thing though, I'd recommend Typhoid, think that is more prevalent here!


----------



## Beatle

I went to a private clinic last time to obtain my vaccinations for Egypt but as someone has said, your GP can usually assist although you have to pay. 

I think you are right that you will need a yellow fever vaccination certificate if you are coming from African countries with risks of yellow fever transmission. NaTHNaC have advice on this and also lists of yellow fever vaccination centres if your GP doesn't offer the vaccination. The following website has the list of vaccination centres:

Yellow Fever Centres Search


----------



## cutiepie

You don't need the yellow fever vaccination for Egypt. There is no threat of it here.I had to get it when travelling to Kenya, you have to go to a special tropical disease clinic your local GP can give most other shots TB, Hep A &B but yellow fever is different. At the airport you had to present your vaccination booklet with the stamp in it..... It lasts 10 years once you get it....alot of countries in Africa require you to have the vaccine before travelling prob dont check everyone but its safer to have it done


----------



## Beatle

cutiepie said:


> You don't need the yellow fever vaccination for Egypt. There is no threat of it here.I had to get it when travelling to Kenya, you have to go to a special tropical disease clinic your local GP can give most other shots TB, Hep A &B but yellow fever is different. At the airport you had to present your vaccination booklet with the stamp in it..... It lasts 10 years once you get it....alot of countries in Africa require you to have the vaccine before travelling prob dont check everyone but its safer to have it done


You don't need it for Egypt but I think you may need it to enter Egypt if you are travelling from one of the countries in Africa where there is a risk of yellow fever


----------



## worldlywanderer

kaz101 said:


> Hi Worldywanderer,
> 
> Why not get your vaccinations done by your GP in the UK? They can usually advise on what is needed in each country too.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Because, the UK is the second most expensive place on earth to have these jabs done and any expenditure in less developed economies is of greater value to these economies than to the UKs already bloated and unnecessarily expensive system. Any practical help to answer our original question would, therfore be greatly appreciated.

Incidentally, most GPs in the UK use similar net resources to chack which jabs to advise as any sensible traveller uses for themselves. The difference is that accessing the information oneself enablkes an objective decision rather than obedience to the almighty GP.


----------



## kaz101

worldlywanderer said:


> Because, the UK is the second most expensive place on earth to have these jabs done and any expenditure in less developed economies is of greater value to these economies than to the UKs already bloated and unnecessarily expensive system. Any practical help to answer our original question would, therfore be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Incidentally, most GPs in the UK use similar net resources to chack which jabs to advise as any sensible traveller uses for themselves. The difference is that accessing the information oneself enablkes an objective decision rather than obedience to the almighty GP.


Sorry I thought that was a practical answer. I've always had any jabs done by our local GP when I was living in the UK.


----------



## topcat83

kaz101 said:


> Sorry I thought that was a practical answer. I've always had any jabs done by our local GP when I was living in the UK.


...and so have I.

It's not always easy to find a suitable clinic or doctor to do these things when out of ones own environment. And I'd rather get them done in advance.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have had four operations here in Cairo and they were fine however I really think I was lucky in the fact that my employer paid well over the odds to make sure that I was in a clean enviroment... I don't think there is such a thing as sterile in Egypt. When you give blood here the technicians do not wear gloves and often when you go into the room they already have the syringe at the ready... I tell them I want to see another one taken out of the packaging... I also carry my own rubber gloves.... Remember the official stance here is that there is no HIV in this country and if there is any it is only foreigners that carry it.

Because, the UK is the second most expensive place on earth to have these jabs done and any expenditure in less developed economies is of greater value to these economies than to the UKs already bloated and unnecessarily expensive system..... ahh yes every penny spent in this country stays here and helps the poor man on the street..... Welcome in Egypt


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had four operations here in Cairo and they were fine however I really think I was lucky in the fact that my employer paid well over the odds to make sure that I was in a clean enviroment... I don't think there is such a thing as sterile in Egypt. When you give blood here the technicians do not wear gloves and often when you go into the room they already have the syringe at the ready... I tell them I want to see another one taken out of the packaging... I also carry my own rubber gloves.... Remember the official stance here is that there is no HIV in this country and if there is any it is only foreigners that carry it.
> 
> I have an Egyptian friend in his 30s who tells me that one of the reasons for the high rate of hepatitis in Egypt is due to the fact that when students were innoculated at school, the students were lined up and the same needle was used for each student. I will definitely be asking to see the syringe removed from the packaging from now on!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt treatment campaign and Hepatitis C
Schistosomiasis is endemic in Egypt, exacerbated by the country's dam and irrigation projects along the Nile. From the late 1950s through the early 1980s, infected villagers were treated with repeated shots of tartar emetic. It has been hypothesized that this campaign unintentionally spread the Hepatitis C virus via unclean needles. Egypt has the world's highest Hepatitis C infection rate, and the infection rates in various regions of the country closely track the intensity of the Schistosomiasis campaign

Copied and pasted... but yes never ever have a needle used on you without seeing it removed from the packaging.

Maiden


----------



## worldlywanderer

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had four operations here in Cairo and they were fine however I really think I was lucky in the fact that my employer paid well over the odds to make sure that I was in a clean enviroment... I don't think there is such a thing as sterile in Egypt. When you give blood here the technicians do not wear gloves and often when you go into the room they already have the syringe at the ready... I tell them I want to see another one taken out of the packaging... I also carry my own rubber gloves.... Remember the official stance here is that there is no HIV in this country and if there is any it is only foreigners that carry it.
> 
> Because, the UK is the second most expensive place on earth to have these jabs done and any expenditure in less developed economies is of greater value to these economies than to the UKs already bloated and unnecessarily expensive system..... ahh yes every penny spent in this country stays here and helps the poor man on the street..... Welcome in Egypt


Patronizing responses help nobody


----------



## MaidenScotland

worldlywanderer said:


> Patronizing responses help nobody


Indeed it doesn't!


----------

